# Sticky  Big VAHS Fall Fish Auction - Nov. 30, 2019



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's that time again. Get your extra fish, shrimp, plants, corals, equipment and supplies ready for the auction. That means going through your "extras" storage area to test, clean up, and label whatever you want to let go and make a few bucks. Visit the VAHS website for specific details. Sellers must pre-register and are allowed to sell 20 items per seller. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society
2019 Annual Fall Auction

Saturday November 30, 2019
St. Pius X Gymnasium 1150 Mt. Seymour Rd. North Vancouver
Registration starts 7:30 am Auction starts 10:00 am
Aquariums, Plants, Fish, Equipment.
Preregistration for Sellers, Email [email protected] 
Note New Sellers registration fee and new registration form.
*Sellers Registration fee 20$ Includes 2020 membership and entry to Membership prize draw. *
Buyers Registration is Free
2020 Memberships are available at the door 20$ per person, includes entry to the 2020 membership draw. 
Over 1500 $ in prizes, Membership draw and Raffle draw.
For more info and registration forms Visit www.vahs.ca Please note new 2019 registration form.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I will not be able to attend, but I do have some things to sell. Is there any member in the Cloverdale area who is attending the auction, and wouldn't mind picking up a few things to take?


----------

